# Is this a big bear?



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Have a couple bears hitting my food plot this year, this one looks decent size to me, but I really don't know since I haven't seen any bears before this year. So what do you guys think? 200 lbs? more?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don’t think it will dress 200#. Ears are big compared to the size of the head.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

For reference. Heres a buck that dressed at 187 at the buck pole, in almost exactly the same spot.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

165 dressed max,bears can be very hard to guess, always look big. When you see a freak u will know it .good report hunting.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

With nothing else to scale it I'd say a yearling dressing at about 125#.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

It s definitely an eater about 165 pounds. 4-5 years old.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

For me that's a very difficult pic to judge. The pic isn't head on and only half the body. Your question in the OP was whether it was 200 lbs or more. From what I can see my answer is no, definitely not. Not close to 200 lbs live weight.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I caught this guy on camera opening night of deer season 2017 at my wifes blind I am curious how heavy ya think this guy might be.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Shooter. 250 -300# would be my guess.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Tilden Hunter said:


> With nothing else to scale it I'd say a yearling dressing at about 125#.


I think 125# is a good guess, but I thought that would be a 2 year old bear. I do not have a lot experience with bears. Going by what I have read.

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I think 125# is a good guess, but I thought that would be a 2 year old bear. I do not have a lot experience with bears. Going by what I have read.
> 
> L & O


I was told by the DNR folks that there is huge variation in weight at age among bears.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Found the email...

A study from the late 80s/early 90s had 109 male bear in the 3 yr old group. Whole weight ranged from 131 to 392 lbs with an average of 234 lbs.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

That depends on what firearm I’m carrying if I come upon it. The smaller the firearm, the bigger that bear looks to me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Found the email...
> 
> A study from the late 80s/early 90s had 109 male bear in the 3 yr old group. Whole weight ranged from 131 to 392 lbs with an average of 234 lbs.


3 y.o. black bear at 392#. lol. Who knew that bears can have throid issues too ?

L & O


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd shoot it, but I'm easy that way. Perhaps too much by some opinions.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> 3 y.o. black bear at 392#. lol. Who knew that bears can have throid issues too ?
> 
> L & O


I dunno how old it was but we had one on cam that looked morbidly obese. My dad saw it while deer hunting. He said it looked to have rolls on its legs at the "ankles" and it jiggled as it walked.

There are 13 yr old kids that are tiny and some that are giants. Not much different in the animal world I suppose.

The DNR person did say the age is an estimate, but quite accurate, and that if they were wrong it would most likely only be 1 yr off.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I dunno how old it was but we had one on cam that looked morbidly obese. My dad saw it while deer hunting. He said it looked to have rolls on its legs at the "ankles" and it jiggled as it walked.
> 
> There are 13 yr old kids that are tiny and some that are giants. Not much different in the animal world I suppose.
> 
> The DNR person did say the age is an estimate, but quite accurate, and that if they were wrong it would most likely only be 1 yr off.


That's how wrinkles got his name. Lol


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Wrinkles


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Carpenter Bill said:


> View attachment 784868
> 
> Wrinkles


I'm glad I don't pay his health insurance, I bet he didn't meet many of the incentive programs


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I guess hide square has less variance throughout year than weight. I think a boar is supposed to weigh 40 percent less upon emergence from den and continues to lose weight throughout the June July rut. Based on this the bear almost doubles weight from end of July to end of October.


----------

